# The Upper



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Had a pretty good day on the Upper. He are a few pics from the trip. Went 4/6.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice reel! Nyphing?


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes sir


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

nice rainbow and brown!!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

How small u goin?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

20's have been taking most of the fish


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I haven't fished there in 10 years since someone stolen my fly gear wader, vest, rod and all. It is sweet when the steelies make it over in spring they are fun in shallow water situations. Be careful what you post you just may get a big influx of people joining you in this section a lot of lurkers around.


----------

